# Ciani & Beethoven



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

33 variazoni su un Valser di A. Diabelli Op. 120
Venezia, 26.4.1967

15 variazoni con fuga su un tema dal balleto "Gli uomini di Prometeo"
Op. 35 (Variazoni "Eroica"
Milano, 5.2.1968

Sei Bagatelle Op. 126
Milano, 5.2.1962

Arcadia CD CDGI 914.1
(P) 1991

Probably remastered and released during the short interval when it the recordings were
in the public domain in Italy.

The Diabellis are competently played and interpreted, but I consider
this a good 'central' performance. My favorite is one of Richter's.

This performance of the "Eroica" variations is delightful. Ciani gives
the melody(s) bounce, good humor, a (probably subjective on my part)
Italian lift that seems to have little to do with either Prometheus or
heroes in general. Good stuff.

The Op. 126 Bagatelles are very good, but for some reason I don't get the
sense of connectedness that some performances provide. Hmm, not sure
that is important though. They are a pleasure to hear, anyway.

The recorded sound is cleaner than a lot of the Ciani recordings I
have heard; not a distraction from the music.

I have no idea where this CD can be found for sale; not at amazon.com
anyway.


----------

